# Voting Thread: Graphics Contest #64



## KatrineA (May 6, 2009)

The voting will end in 10 days. 3rd of September. Goodluck to you all and very nice work! 

1.










2.










3.










4.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Great entries, everyone.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

They are all great! So hard to choose! Number four made me think about all the poor kitties out there without a home and someone to love them.


----------



## Zachariah Atteberry (Sep 2, 2009)

Their all great entries! but i love number 4 , also makes me think of the poor kitties/cats out their.


----------



## KatrineA (May 6, 2009)

It's a tie! I hope we'll have more votes tosolve this.


----------



## KatrineA (May 6, 2009)

Two winners. How do we deal with that? Perhaps a new poll for just the both of them?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

No, I will bow out. Mine didn't really include any graphics at all, there just weren't many entries so I threw it in there.


----------



## KatrineA (May 6, 2009)

How nice of you Marie and *congratulations Des*! Goodluck on being in charge of the next contest


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Congratulations, Des!

Great job, Megan and Allie!!

You're all so creative and talented.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Thank you! 

I'll be pming someone for an entry. :wink:


----------

